# SLINGSHOT GRIP ENHANCEMENT



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

To improve your slingshot's "grippability" (and the way it feels), you might consider, a bandage generically known as "Vet Wrap", which is not used to mummify old veterans like me, but used by veterinarians and people doctors to wrap up limbs, without the wrap pulling on skin or hair. The bandage is "cohesive", meaning that it only sticks to itself, and is applied to the surface as one would apply an "ACE bandage".

I bought a box of six different colors from Amazon back in 3/2017 for $9.11. As shown in the image, this vet wrap (cohesive bandage) is put out by "MEDca". Surely ("Don't call me Shirley) you can buy just one roll, and from what I understand, the

ROYCE ROLLS are the best.

Yes, I've posted something like this in the past, but sometimes a good idea (IMHO) needs to be resurrected, and I could always use the accolades from folks who haven't since this mod before.

Brought to you by

THWACK!

...at no charge...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea, thanks for sharing. I agree, good tips are worth repeating.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

that's a good idea


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great idea, i think i'll try that


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good stuff Mike!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Gary - you'll be happy to know that I still own and treasure the two NSA ergo protos and the Hunter clone.

Best2u as always, bro'

THWACK!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I thought you were going to say say( just thwack it more) 
To improve your slingshot's "grippability????????


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Romanjlc -

THAT was good!


----------

